# Venice trip #2



## arrendale8105 (Jul 20, 2017)

Last weekend we made the return trip to Venice for the offshore tuna trip that had to be rescheduled cause of weather.  Since its such a long drive figured we'd do another inshore day the day before to give us two days of fishing.  Weather held out for us and first day we caught an easy limit of nice 20+ inch reds and boated three bulls over 40" that we released.  Second day was the offshore trip.  Managed 4 nice yellowfin, one blackfin, and when the tuna bite stopped went in and stopped at a hole to limit out on 20+pound snapper to finish out the meat haul.  The trip was AWESOME again.  Will definitely be going back!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 20, 2017)

Epic! What guide service did you use?


----------



## killswitch (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice.  Who did you fish with offshore ?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 20, 2017)

Inshore we fished with Captain Boola ReelTite charters
Offshore we fished with Captain Eddie Burger.

Both are as good as they get IMO.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 20, 2017)

http://www.reeltite.com/


----------



## trubluau (Jul 20, 2017)

We went last month and fished with Mexican Gulf Fishing on Richard's 42' Freeman. We had a blast. I highly recommend taking a trip over there.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like a great time. I'll be headed there in sept for early teal and inshore fishing


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 20, 2017)

Excellent Job !
That's a Fine day on the Salt.Seas looked perfect as well.


----------

